# Columbus Ohio group seeking AD&D DM



## Dwaine (Nov 1, 2004)

I represent a group of experienced players in Columbus, Ohio and we are currently looking for a DM. We are looking to play AD&D either 1 or 2 edition (not interested in 3 edition) on the weekends. Our playing style tends to be tournament style, if you are interested, please respond or email me niagara132@juno.com and we can trade emails and hopefully establish a game or join an existing one.

-dwaine


----------

